# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Očuh posvaja dijete

## bubašuba

Pozdrav svima  :Smile: 

Krenuli smo u postupak lišavanja očinskih dužnosti. Bivši nije nikada ni vidio dijete i zbilja se nadamo da ce to proteći u najboljem redu. Nakon lišavanja bismo krenuli u postupak posvajanja. Da li je netko to prošao i kako je to kod vas izgledalo? 
Živimo svi zajedno 2godine i nedavno smo se vjenčali.. 

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## špelkica

Pozdrav! Mislim da mora proći proceduru kao i parovi koji posvajaju nepoznato dijete/dijete koje nije u rodbinskoj vezi. S nama u grupi za posvojitelje je bio jedan budući tata koji je posvajao dijete svoje partnerice. Dakle, mislim da će očuh morati proći radionice za posvojitelje. Sve će vam reći u Centru. Sretno!!! Vrlo pohvalno za budućeg tatu!

----------

